# N-Ext 002 MicroGreene



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with positive results from using 0-0-2 Micro Greene?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I've used it. I add AMS to it so it's like FAS. Takes a few days but it gets a little darker. I wouldn't say it is needed but use it as another tool in the tool box. Icing on the cake I guess. I would first tackle mowing, PH, and NKP before bothering with microgreen or related products.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I found it was cheaper to get chelated iron or FAS and mix it myself. N-Ext products are much more expensive than Kelp4Less.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

^+1


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Some of the nutrients in 0-0-2, will aid with seedling root development. I use Zinc, Sulfur and calcium 2 - 3 weeks after germination.
Liquids can be expensive. Cost more to ship.



Ohio Lawn said:


> Does anyone have any experience with positive results from using 0-0-2 Micro Greene?


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I use 002 and 700 in the dog days of summer when I'm not applying any N to the lawn and it generally maintains the green color through the heat. I recently applied the little bit that I had left for the year in the lawn over the weekend and I noticed a nice color pop with the cooler temps and about .5in of rain over the weekend.

Agreed that kelp4less may be a cheaper source but I like that N-Ext takes out a lot of the guess work and saves me a lot of time when making applications.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

MassHole said:


> ...N-Ext products are much more expensive than Kelp4Less.


Few questions.

Have you used the Humic/Fulvic Acid product? 
Does it mix well and Is it easy to spray?
What is the shelf life? Didn't see any info on the site on this.

Always looking to save some dough.

Thanks...


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Methodical said:


> Have you used the Humic/Fulvic Acid product?


I've used Powdered Molasses and Extreme Blend and Humic.



Methodical said:


> Does it mix well and Is it easy to spray?


Mix it the night before in a one gallon jug with hot water,



Methodical said:


> What is the shelf life? Didn't see any info on the site on this.


I buy in 1 lb increments and haven't had any issues. Its sealed but not sure how to measure its effectiveness.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used the Humic/Fulvic Acid product?
> ...


Do you use a tank sprayer or hose end sprayer?

What dosage for the Extreme Blend for the gallon (label or other)?

Finally, what is the overall rate of powdered product per K?

The reason for my question on the last one is, if I choose hose end sprayer, it's not 'dial a spray' type. I calculate one full container per 1000, and apply evenly over that area. I adjust the metering jet to disperse the contents over the area within the desired time (3 minutes per K is typically the time). Time is money!

The Extreme Blend clogged my small tank sprayer (2 qt), even when using hot water. I haven't tried my 2.5 gallon sprayer yet.

Thank you


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Do you use a tank sprayer or hose end sprayer?
> 
> What dosage for the Extreme Blend for the gallon (label or other)?
> Finally, what is the overall rate of powdered product per K?


Chapin 20V backpack sprayer
1-2 Tablespoons per gallon per K


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Do you use a tank sprayer or hose end sprayer?
> ...


Thank you. Did you have any problems with clogging?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Chris LI Mixing granular Humic and Kelp is always a bit challenging at least for me. Yes it clogs, but... as mentioned get a 1 gal jug, mixing the day before in hot water and shake it few times during a day, not for long. Poor slowly in the sprayer though a mesh (which most backpack have). I leave sediments in the jug and use it for the next batch.
With hose on sprayer, do the same, but remove the mesh from the bottom of the hose.
Doing the above saved me money big time! I buy 10lbs kg Humic 80% for 30USD and 2.2lbs Kelp 100% (3 algae types combined) for 50USD. You can make the math.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Chris LI Mixing granular Humic and Kelp is always a bit challenging at least for me. Yes it clogs, but... as mentioned get a 1 gal jug, mixing the day before in hot water and shake it few times during a day, not for long. Poor slowly in the sprayer though a mesh (which most backpack have). I leave sediments in the jug and use it for the next batch.
> With hose on sprayer, do the same, but remove the mesh from the bottom of the hose.
> Doing the above saved me money big time! I buy 10lbs kg Humic 80% for 30USD and 2.2lbs Kelp 100% (3 algae types combined) for 50USD. You can make the math.


Wow! Thanks for the info and insight. I was wondering if the overnight "curing" helped dissolve/settle out larger particles. I figured the tank sprayer was better for foliar apps, with it's smaller droplet size, but expected the hose end sprayer to clog less often. Now I have options. I can always take the strained bits and throw them in the hose sprayer, so they don't get wasted.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used the Humic/Fulvic Acid product?
> ...


Thanks for info folks. I'd planned to buy only 1 pounds, too, to ensure I always have a fresh bag.

I assume the 1 gallon mixture covers your entire yard, correct? Assuming a 10k yard, you make (or mix) 10 1 gallon mixtures (or batches) of liquid spray, where that original 1 gallon mixture acts as a concentrate, correct? Hope that's clear.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > @Chris LI Mixing granular Humic and Kelp is always a bit challenging at least for me. Yes it clogs, but... as mentioned get a 1 gal jug, mixing the day before in hot water and shake it few times during a day, not for long. Poor slowly in the sprayer though a mesh (which most backpack have). I leave sediments in the jug and use it for the next batch.
> ...


Just remove or drill out the screen in the hose end sprayer. I've never had any clogging issues when mixing Humic, RGS etc. in the Ortho Hose end sprayer with the drilled out screen.

As far as mixing goes, when I use the 4 gallon backpack sprayer, I use a drill and THIS to mix the product.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Methodical said:


> Thanks for info folks. I'd planned to buy only 1 pounds, too, to ensure I always have a fresh bag.
> 
> I assume the 1 gallon mixture covers your entire yard, correct? Assuming a 10k yard, you make (or mix) 10 1 gallon mixtures (or batches) of liquid spray, where that original 1 gallon mixture acts as a concentrate, correct? Hope that's clear.


1 lb is 30 tablespoons. You use 1 - 2 tablespoons per gallon, and one gallon per K.
So 1 lb lasts 15-30K.
I only use powdered molasses when I see thatch (so in the April, May, June, and September).
I have 15K, so 1 lb lasts me 2 apps. I use 2 lbs a year.

If I am mixing Extreme Blend and Humic Acid and molasses, I put 15 tablespoons of each into a 1 gallon jug the night before and hot water. My sprayer is 4 gallons, so i use 1 quart per sprayer tank mixed with water.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Methodical said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Babameca said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

A one pound bag makes 400 gallons of product for 24 dollars. Best deal I have found for humic/kelp. Add a tsp to 5 gallons and it turns the water jet black.

I am leery to buy liquid humic acid now.

https://www.composttealab.com/store/p5/Five%3ATwo_%28Humic_Acid%3AKelp_Extract_Blend%29.html


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for info folks. I'd planned to buy only 1 pounds, too, to ensure I always have a fresh bag.
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks. I will most certainly be using them next season. I still have some of the N-Ext that I will also use up. I hope they have a great 'ole sale during the winter months.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Methodical said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > Methodical said:
> ...


Do you mean teaspoon? Looking at Kelp4less direction for use, they suggest up to 1 tsp. Or, you go at it with a higher dosage? I didn't do all the math, so your calculation may equal what they suggest.

I will most certainly be using them next season. I still have some of the N-Ext that I will also use up. I hope they have a great 'ole sale during the winter months. I'm liking the extreme blend and molasses.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Methodical said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > MassHole said:
> ...


Disregard. Double post.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Tablespoon


----------

